# 1934 Western Flyer Shelby Made



## frankster41 (Feb 19, 2016)

I got this bike from a good friend George.
It is a 34 Western Flyer that was sold through the Western Auto chain stores. It was a little plain so I added a McCaully tank and some accessories. One of the pictures I had all the chrome parts soaking in vinegar to remove the rust.






















View attachment 287255


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 19, 2016)

*Seldom seen Shelby-Built.

A beauty - it is.

........ patric*


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 19, 2016)

That's a nice bike Frank. 

Not much but I have an old Xerox copy of a 34 Shelby catalog. It shows a bike similar to yours. It also shows the Model T350 which is similar but has the cylindrical 'cigar' tank.
Wish the copy was better but it's all I got.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah, that's really sweet!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the literature Chris!!!!!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 19, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> I got this bike from a good friend George.
> It is a 34 Western Flyer that was sold through the Western Auto chain stores. It was a little plain so I added a McCaully tank and some accessories. One of the pictures I had all the chrome parts soaking in vinegar to remove the rust.
> Killer job on a killer bike......
> View attachment 287248
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2016)

How much for your pickles?


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey Bri when I come down by you I will bring you a couple jars.
LOL!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2016)

I love me sum pickles!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 19, 2016)

Frank, can you post the serial? May give me an idea on what year mine is. Neat bike for sure.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 19, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Frank, can you post the serial? May give me an idea on what year mine is. Neat bike for sure.



No sweat man!!
I will do it tonight or tomorrow


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 20, 2016)

Frank I'm glad you bought the bike and the outcome looks amazing, great job bringing the bike back to life....  enjoy the bike!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 20, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Frank I'm glad you bought the bike and the outcome looks amazing, great job bringing the bike back to life....  enjoy the bike!



Thanks George!!!


pedal_junky said:


> Frank, can you post the serial? May give me an idea on what year mine is. Neat bike for sure.





Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 20, 2016)

Here's the 34 catalog page of the T350 with the cylindrical tank.



And the 1936 ad for the TE350 from the NBJ Shelby book.


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 21, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Frank, can you post the serial? May give me an idea on what year mine is. Neat bike for sure.



Here is the serial #
Also I can tell you there was a Morrow hub on the back with a late 34 date code


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 21, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Here's the 34 catalog page of the T350 with the cylindrical tank.View attachment 287628
> And the 1936 ad for the TE350 from the NBJ Shelby book.View attachment 287629



Hey Chris 
It sure looks like you have a nice archive of literature. Thanks for putting it up.
Frank


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes, I've been picking up lit for over 20 yrs. Some is just poor photo copies like the Shelby lit but better than nothing. Lotsa paper, then there's all the stuff on the computers over the years most of which I haven't even seen in awhile as I update computers. Soon I'll have more lit than bikes as you know I've been selling all the bikes off!

I also have a girls Shelby with the same Western Flyer badge. It's close to yours as the serial number is K174055. It's a tall 20" frame.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 27, 2016)

I picked up a similar Shelby a couple years ago, mainly for the J & R Flyer badging. The only other J & R I've seen is my late wartime Monark built bike.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 27, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Here is the serial #
> Also I can tell you there was a Morrow hub on the back with a late 34 date code
> 
> View attachment 287876




Thanks for posting that Frank, my Shelby built Western Flyer has a G serial.


----------



## kstarkusa (Mar 5, 2016)

heres my 1934 western flyer built shelby


----------

